# Fuji S9600



## drayman (Sep 28, 2008)

hi guys, i have the chance to get me a Fuji S9600 cheap £100.00 brand new and never been opened. so what do you experts think? is it worth the money, and is it a good one.regards colin


----------



## philb (Sep 28, 2008)

There awesome if they work! I have one.

Mine is crap at focusing though, I think there is something wrong with the sensors? When it works its very good. All my pen pics are taken with one, and they are hand held pics, not tripod.

But for £100, might be worth the gamble!

PHIL


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 29, 2008)

Colin,
I don't know about the 9600, but I use a Fuji S5200 that is a great little camera.. mine was a hand-me-down from my step-son when he upgraded to his Nikon series.. I get pretty good (not great) pictures... and I think the not great is more the photographer than the camera.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 29, 2008)

I worked for the company for 10 years, and I can tell you the optics are usually top knotch. I don't have that same model, but I'm on my 4th Fuji and have handed down every one that I bought.. and the people are still using them except for the first one. (who uses 640x480 anymore?)


----------

